# Swearing??



## JJchang

Hi, I'm wondering about what is swearing like in different cultures. 

In Chinese, the most common yet vulgar form is to insult someone's mother, but seldomly father. A more common trend in Taiwan now is to insult someone's teacher. (one is about someone's upbringing, the latter is about one's education )

In English we don't insult people's parents as much, the only exception is probably SOB. But the other day I was reading some Italian said 
"I can tolerate va f****** , but calling me figlio di p***** is too much". 
It is funny 'cos I think in English calling someone SOB is less insulting than saying f u; and we never ever say f u in Chinese. (tell someone get lost and be f by dog, yes, but never F u, perhaps we don't want to do it by ourselves...)

Anyone want to share how to insult in other languages?


----------



## cuchuflete

If I'm in a good mood, I might yell at someone, "Guano gatherer"

or if I'm in a foul mood, I could use the highly redundant

"Nitwit Politician!"

cheers,
Cuchuflete

​ 

			
				JJchang said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm wondering about what is swearing like in different cultures.





			
				JJchang said:
			
		

> In Chinese, the most common yet vulgar form is to insult someone's mother, but seldomly father. A more common trend in Taiwan now is to insult someone's teacher. (one is about someone's upbringing, the latter is about one's education )
> 
> In English we don't insult people's parents as much, the only exception is probably SOB. But the other day I was reading some Italian said
> "I can tolerate va f****** , but calling me figlio di p***** is too much".
> It is funny 'cos I think in English calling someone SOB is less insulting than saying f u; and we never ever say f u in Chinese. (tell someone get lost and be f by dog, yes, but never F u, perhaps we don't want to do it by ourselves...)
> 
> Anyone want to share how to insult in other languages?


----------



## semiller

You don't think we insult people's parents in English?  You've never heard someone say "and your mother too" or "your mother is a #$%#."  Yes, we don't really put down someone's father, but I think that we hear put downs on our mothers.  I hear the youth do it all the time.


----------



## JJchang

mm, let's use a scenario so we can compare. 
If you see someone throwing rubbish into your yard, or some dimwit crash into your car in full speed, what level would you use?
In Chinese, it starts with the mother....

I'm not saying we don't insult ppl's parents in English, just not to such extend, or I'm just speaking for NZ. I think it gets a bit wordy to say "your mother is a @#$@#"...


----------



## Everness

JJchang said:
			
		

> In Chinese, the most common yet vulgar form is to insult someone's mother, but seldomly father.


Sexism is everywhere! Help me out. In English, can you call a lady "son of a bitch"? Or should you say "daughter of a bitch?" In Spanish it's easier: "hijo de p*ta" and "hija de p*ta". It's interesting that "p*to" in Spanish (at least in several Latin American countries) could be translated as "fag." I think that in Puerto Rico it has another connotation. But "p*ta" is short for "p(rostit)uta". A man who sleeps with a hundred women is a "macho," a woman who sleeps with a hundred men is a "p*ta," a man who sleeps with a man is a "p*to," (number of men you sleep with isn't an issue) but a woman who sleeps with a woman is not a "p*ta." (quantity isn't an issue either). Ah, if you sleep with men and women, I think you are confused. However, I think that bisexualism is a smart attempt to get the best of two worlds. 

Now, would Calvin be happy with my contribution? I'm not quite sure about it. In my defense, I should say that there is at least one swear in the Bible.


----------



## lainyn

Everness, if "p*to" refers to homosexuals, then how does spanish convey the meaning of "male prostitute", otherwise known as "gigalo"?

Here we have hookers and gigalos.

We call men S.O.B's and women b*tches. Men have the special privelege of being called "bastards", while women are routinely insulted by the term "whore". Men can be "d*cks", while women can be "c*nts". Seems pretty even to me, as far as the amount of insults per sex goes. However, S.O.B. doesn't directly insult the man, but rather blames his mother (a woman)! 

This system of asterisking swear words isn't exactly helpful to ESL students, but I suppose it keeps things "decent".


----------



## mzsweeett

Ok, before I put my thoughts into this arena...to what purpose it this again??  I have gotten muddled with all the posts.   Is this to learn to recognize swearing as to avoid, or just discussion of the types of terms used? Therefore leading me to wonder.....

Sweet T.


----------



## VenusEnvy

If any of you are interested in viewing another thread of this sort, :

Here's one about women and cussing.


----------



## cuchuflete

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> Ok, before I put my thoughts into this arena...to what purpose it this again?? I have gotten muddled with all the posts.  Is this to learn to recognize swearing as to avoid, or just discussion of the types of terms used? Therefore leading me to wonder.....
> 
> Sweet T.



Thanks ST,
I too was beginning to wonder what the thread was about.
I swear I am getting more easily confused these days.
Cuchu


----------



## Everness

lainyn said:
			
		

> Everness, if "p*to" refers to homosexuals, then how does spanish convey the meaning of "male prostitute", otherwise known as "gigalo"?



Same thing in Spanish: "gigolo." Sexism again in action!


----------



## ritu.bhanot

Hi Friends,

The same is true for Indian languages.  Most of the abusive words are against women as compared to men.  Even if it's a man who does something wrong... it's his mother or sister who has to suffer the consequences... even if they are not at all involved.

Seems like men down the ages have been taking out their anger at woment!!!

What do u think?

Ritu


----------



## Artrella

ritu.bhanot said:
			
		

> Hi Friends,
> 
> The same is true for Indian languages.  Most of the abusive words are against women as compared to men.  Even if it's a man who does something wrong... it's his mother or sister who has to suffer the consequences... even if they are not at all involved.
> 
> Seems like men down the ages have been taking out their anger at woment!!!
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Ritu





Oh Ritu! You are from India, I'm from Argentina... so distant, so far away... and the same happens in both countries.  
We have a nasty, very rude swearing that involves the private part of a woman, especially sisters and mothers, but never have I heard to swear  using the private parts of a man.
But, I've noticed that in English certain words (cursing words) have as the main component of it, the male private parts  (eg: di--head; pr--khead).  We don't have them in Spanish, so this leads me to think that Spanish is a more "chauvinist" language than English ...?


----------



## mzsweeett

Artrella said:
			
		

> Oh Ritu! You are from India, I'm from Argentina... so distant, so far away... and the same happens in both countries.
> We have a nasty, very rude swearing that involves the private part of a woman, especially sisters and mothers, but never have I heard to swear using the private parts of a man.
> But, I've noticed that in English certain words (cursing words) have as the main component of it, the male private parts (eg: di--head; pr--khead). We don't have them in Spanish, so this leads me to think that Spanish is a more "chauvinist" language than English ...?


Hmmm, 
this could get real deep...maybe the American women decided to start fighting back and therefore the now more common usage of "male member" swearing?? LOL, this has turned out to be a very intersting topic. 

Sweet T.


----------



## te gato

Hey All;

Here in Alberta we do not discriminate...equil opportunity swearing right across the board... 

Parts of the female body...yes..
Parts of the male body..yes..
Animal references...yes...
Sexual references..most definitely...
Against your mother...yup...
Against your father..yup...



te gato


----------



## Artrella

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> Hmmm,
> this could get real deep...maybe the American women decided to start fighting back and therefore the now more common usage of "male member" swearing?? LOL, this has turned out to be a very intersting topic.
> 
> Sweet T.




Hi T!  I don't remember if I posted this article before... but well... in that case I'm posting it again....


*LANGUAGE AND SEX DISCRIMINATION*

_Language differences often betray discrimination in social relationships.  In her book "Male/Female Language", Mary Ritchie Key describes how labels and descriptors can imply unequal status:_





In some Spanish-speaking countries, a woman who has many male friends is considered  " una p- ta" whereas a man is considered " un galán, un super casanova"  


Saludos!!


----------



## belén

Artrella, I edited your post, Please remember the new WR rules on legal material. Thanks for your cooperation.



> 4.No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.


----------



## lsp

belen said:
			
		

> Artrella, I edited your post, Please remember the new WR rules on legal material. Thanks for your cooperation.


Hi, Belen. I am in favor of the rule and the respect due to original source material, but I wanted to clarify for my own understanding. If the proper title and author are suppiles, which Art did, isn't that the same? What if she were quoting from something she had in her possession in print, with no url. It seems her references would be adequate for a paper or an article, so shouldn't they suffice here, too? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Artrella

belen said:
			
		

> Artrella, I edited your post, Please remember the new WR rules on legal material. Thanks for your cooperation.






> 4.No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate



Question= when I include explanations from my books (not internet links) you never edited them, which is the difference?  This is a book I have studied at school, the same as my grammar books .  I have to add as well, that by no means this is the whole text of that book which is of course, longer.  This is an excerpt .  Besides I've included the name of the book and the author.  Which is the inconvenient then? Of course I won't cause any legal problem to Mike or WR.  But I'd like to know more about this.  Sorry for asking, maybe there is something I don't know and you can enlighten me!


----------



## Artrella

If this article cannot be posted here and someone is interested in reading it, I could find the way to send you to your private e-mails.  It is a pity you cannot read it because it is really interesting the way in which female and male professionals are treated with unequal status.


----------



## Everness

Artrella said:
			
		

> In some Spanish-speaking countries, a woman who has many male friends is considered " una p- ta" whereas a man is considered " un galán, un super casanova"
> 
> 
> Saludos!!



Easy on the clutch! Having many male friends is OK, what's not acceptable is going to bed with them. However, and if you don't mind what other people say and if you want to make a statement against sexism, go for it too! After all, men do it and they aren't called p*tos. By the way, don't expect that men will change their sexual behavior in the short or long term. We might be sexist pigs but we ain't stupid! (Oh, I forgot to say, I'm just kidding. I don't want to offend anyone)


----------



## Artrella

Everness said:
			
		

> Easy on the clutch! Having many male friends is OK, what's not acceptable is going to bed with them. However, and if you don't mind what other people say and you want to make a statement against sexism, go for it too! After all, men do it and they aren't called p*tos. By the way, don't expect that men will change their sexual behavior in the short or long term. We might be sexist pigs but we ain't stupid!




Hi Everness, yes you are right!!! They are called "p..os" but with another connotation... that of being "gay". 
Ohh Everness... sorry I cannot fully understand your post... Are you angry? Why do you say you are sexist pigs and you are not stupid?  I've never said that or implied that....I am not making a statement against sexism... I was just saying that the swear words in my country seem to be "feminine".... and I don't want men to change their minds, or any kind of behaviour... I like them the way they are...of course with many exceptions...


----------



## Everness

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Everness, yes you are right!!! They are called "p..os" but with another connotation... that of being "gay".
> Ohh Everness... sorry I cannot fully understand your post... Are you angry? Why do you say you are sexist pigs and you are not stupid? I've never said that or implied that....I am not making a statement against sexism... I was just saying that the swear words in my country seem to be "feminine".... and I don't want men to change their minds, or any kind of behaviour... I like them the way they are...of course with many exceptions...



No, no, no... It was a joke, maybe a bad joke! I'm not angry at all. It was self-deprecatory humor, just that.


----------



## Artrella

Everness said:
			
		

> No, no, no... It was a joke, maybe a bad joke! I'm not angry at all. It was self-deprecatory humor, just that.





AAAAhhhhhhhhhhh <sigh in relief> My English is not that good yet to understand ironic comments....uuuhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Everness

Artrella said:
			
		

> I like them the way they are...of course with many exceptions...



See, men are less selective, way less selective! I wonder why?


----------



## Artrella

Everness said:
			
		

> See, men are less selective, way less selective! I wonder why?




I know why... but I cannot explain the reasons here... there is a saying in Argentina.... shhhh!!! Art behave yourself!!!


----------



## belén

Artrella said:
			
		

> Question= when I include explanations from my books (not internet links) you never edited them, which is the difference?  This is a book I have studied at school, the same as my grammar books .  I have to add as well, that by no means this is the whole text of that book which is of course, longer.  This is an excerpt .  Besides I've included the name of the book and the author.  Which is the inconvenient then? Of course I won't cause any legal problem to Mike or WR.  But I'd like to know more about this.  Sorry for asking, maybe there is something I don't know and you can enlighten me!



As per your enquiries, I think rule 14 explains fairly well why we shouldn't post copyrighted material.

If it is an internet source, describe it and post the link..then all foreros can see it and read it.

The fact that something comes from a printed book has no effect on copyright laws. Books are usually copyrighted...protected. WR rules allow for short citations, and not re-publication of lengthy excerpts without written permission of the copyright owner. 

Thank you,
Belén


----------



## Artrella

belen said:
			
		

> As per your enquiries, I think rule 14 explains fairly well why we shouldn't post copyrighted material.
> 
> If it is an internet source, describe it and post the link..then all foreros can see it and read it.
> 
> The fact that something comes from a printed book has no effect on copyright laws. Books are usually copyrighted...protected. WR rules allow for short citations, and not re-publication of lengthy excerpts without written permission of the copyright owner.
> 
> Thank you,
> Belén




Thank you Be, for your explanation!! Felices Pascuas!


----------



## lsp

belen said:
			
		

> As per your enquiries, I think rule 14 explains fairly well why we shouldn't post copyrighted material.
> 
> If it is an internet source, describe it and post the link..then all foreros can see it and read it.
> 
> The fact that something comes from a printed book has no effect on copyright laws. Books are usually copyrighted...protected. WR rules allow for short citations, and not re-publication of lengthy excerpts without written permission of the copyright owner.
> 
> Thank you,
> Belén


Thanks for explaining. I understand.


----------



## JLanguage

I too believe that swear words lose their effect when they are used too often. I know kids that use the f-word every two seconds; it's like it doesn't mean anything anymore, it's just filler. Here's an example:
"F*ck, man, I f*cking almost beat his f*cking ass."

It's becoming what "like" was to the valley girls (and those who annoy me endlessly by talking like them.)


----------



## Artrella

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I too believe that swear words lose their effect when they are used too often.



Same happens here in ARgentina, JLanguage.  There is a word "bo--do" which is used now as a way of addressing each other among youngsters.  Personally I don't like that, or people swearing all the time, especially with this "feminine biased" rude, vulgar words or phrases.


*  good *  *insults   *


----------

